# Cable Rant Grrrr



## Jessica (Jan 16, 2008)

I just got a bill from the cable company and almost passed out. The bill wich i knew was a month late was $430. WTF???? When I signed up I got one of those deals that my bill was to be $99 a month plus dvr cost and cable box costs and taxes. A total of about $120 a month. Well turns out that my "deal" expired in October and now my monthly bill will be $206 plus tax. I am livid!!! I cant believe how much cable costs these days. I am so blown away!!! Even if I go with the most basic cable there is ( no movie channels) it will still be $156 plus taxes. Grrrr. Now i have to try to find a new company but for what? Their "deal" will just expire in a year also.

Thanks for listening to my rant


----------



## Maysie (Jan 16, 2008)

That is so annoying!!! They didn't inform you of the change in the rate? I'd be super pissed if I opened a bill and it was that big! How can these companies charge so much for cable? I have time warner cable and its like $77 a month and thats for cable and internet. I don't have the dvr recorder but still. Sorry you're having to deal with this, I'd be mad too.


----------



## sali (Jan 16, 2008)

I know what ya mean I got my electricity bill and it was almost $400. I usually pay $120 so I dunno where this came from. What kind of cable do you have? I hate when they do "deals" but forget to tell you when it expired.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *sali* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I know what ya mean I got my electricity bill and it was almost $400. I usually pay $120 so I dunno where this came from. What kind of cable do you have? I hate when they do "deals" but forget to tell you when it expired. I have Cablevision. Deal Shmeal. But they know you're not going to cancel your phone, cable and internet so they sucker you in. Even if i just went with the phone company for the phone and internet part, it would still be about the same $$$. It's the cable that's killing my bill. Basic is cable is $49.95 a month and thats without the cable box fee and their crazy surcharges and taxes


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jan 16, 2008)

Same thing, sorta of, happened with my cell phone bill. I hate ATT/Cingular.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Maysie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That is so annoying!!! They didn't inform you of the change in the rate? I'd be super pissed if I opened a bill and it was that big! How can these companies charge so much for cable? I have time warner cable and its like $77 a month and thats for cable and internet. I don't have the dvr recorder but still. Sorry you're having to deal with this, I'd be mad too. Thanks hun.....it is frustrating!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Jan 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jessica_Ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just got a bill from the cable company and almost passed out. The bill wich i knew was a month late was $430. WTF???? When I signed up I got one of those deals that my bill was to be $99 a month plus dvr cost and cable box costs and taxes. A total of about $120 a month. Well turns out that my "deal" expired in October and now my monthly bill will be $206 plus tax. I am livid!!! I cant believe how much cable costs these days. I am so blown away!!! Even if I go with the most basic cable there is ( no movie channels) it will still be $156 plus taxes. Grrrr. Now i have to try to find a new company but for what? Their "deal" will just expire in a year also.Thanks for listening to my rant





DAMNED WOMAN! That's insane! Cablevision sucks... They have for years too IMHO... Check to see if you can get Verizon or TWC in your area...


----------



## Aprill (Jan 17, 2008)

Haha yeah...Cablevision/Timewarner/Comcast all the same I think...anywhoooo ITS COMCASTIC!!!!!!!!!!! XD I love the way they rape me


----------



## Anna (Jan 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jessica_Ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I just got a bill from the cable company and almost passed out. The bill wich i knew was a month late was $430. WTF???? When I signed up I got one of those deals that my bill was to be $99 a month plus dvr cost and cable box costs and taxes. A total of about $120 a month. Well turns out that my "deal" expired in October and now my monthly bill will be $206 plus tax. I am livid!!! I cant believe how much cable costs these days. I am so blown away!!! Even if I go with the most basic cable there is ( no movie channels) it will still be $156 plus taxes. Grrrr. Now i have to try to find a new company but for what? Their "deal" will just expire in a year also.Thanks for listening to my rant





Is it COMCAST?! Beacuse I'm in the EXACT same SITUATION. Only I SWEAR i PAID them. There has to be a better option. I just havent found it!! ROAR!!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow, That's ALOT. I'd be mad as hell too.


----------



## Saje (Jan 17, 2008)

Cable companies are geniuses (at our expense) because they designate areas and become "exclusive" to a location (god forbid they call it a monopoly!). So if you're stuck with a choice - its rarely between cable companies but between cable and sattelite. Because of that - they both can charge up the yinyang.


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 17, 2008)

that's soooo much! i have optimum (phone, cable, and internet) and our first year was $80, i think, and now it's up to $140. it's crazy!


----------



## Marisol (Jan 17, 2008)

I should check mine because I got a deal like that when I first started using Comcast. Sorry that it happened to you.


----------



## bella1342 (Jan 17, 2008)

Wow... that is sooo much. I though ours was expensive at $130 for cable and internet. I'd be mad too!


----------



## colormeup (Jan 17, 2008)

The solution is simple. Don't have cable.


----------



## Anthea (Jan 17, 2008)

I am sorry those big companies are taking you for a ride, it sucks.



I just have free to air TV as I dont watch TV very much, and I dont think I suffer for it. Everytime I am at my families who do have it, 99% of whats on cable is not worth watching.


----------



## daer0n (Jan 17, 2008)

LMAO Aprill!

I know Jessy i hear ya, reason why we don't have cable and prolly never will, after having it for free for a month i realized there were only two channels that i liked out of all 50 that they had, its all crap anyways, movies that i can always download off the internet, cable isnt worth my time paying for, ugh. 150 dlls a month for cable is insane, even more 400, what in the world are they thinking?!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Jessy - long time no talk.

I'm unclear if you knew a change would occur that caused the rate increase.

About 14 years ago I lived in Alberta - Canadian province. The cable company was Shaw Cable - since bought out by Rogers Cable.

Anyways, they pulled a trick called 'negative optional billing' - hope I said that right.

Shaw basically offered any subscriber a great deal for three months. After three months, the deal became incredibly expensive, and the subscribers were obligated to stay on the contract.

Now the subscriber could get out of this situation if they called to cancel before the three months was up.

Problem was, Shaw 'forgot' to tell everyone about calling to cancel.

As a result, if the subscriber didn't cancel, they would continue the new cable package at a high cost.

The subscribers put in so many complaints that Shaw had to reimburse all their clients and were no long allowed to practice negative optional billing.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *colormeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif The solution is simple. Don't have cable. Yeah right



you're funny. Having cable is not an option.

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hi Jessy - long time no talk.I'm unclear if you knew a change would occur that caused the rate increase.

About 14 years ago I lived in Alberta - Canadian province. The cable company was Shaw Cable - since bought out by Rogers Cable.

Anyways, they pulled a trick called 'negative optional billing' - hope I said that right.

Shaw basically offered any subscriber a great deal for three months. After three months, the deal became incredibly expensive, and the subscribers were obligated to stay on the contract.

Now the subscriber could get out of this situation if they called to cancel before the three months was up.

Problem was, Shaw 'forgot' to tell everyone about calling to cancel.

As a result, if the subscriber didn't cancel, they would continue the new cable package at a high cost.

The subscribers put in so many complaints that Shaw had to reimburse all their clients and were no long allowed to practice negative optional billing.

Hi sweetie!!! How are you??? I didnt know but i am sure I signed somewhere or agreed verbaly that I did know.

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LMAO Aprill!
I know Jessy i hear ya, reason why we don't have cable and prolly never will, after having it for free for a month i realized there were only two channels that i liked out of all 50 that they had, its all crap anyways, movies that i can always download off the internet, cable isnt worth my time paying for, ugh. 150 dlls a month for cable is insane, even more 400, what in the world are they thinking?!

I love different channels on cable. We have the discovery channel, The learning channel and Soap Net wich I watch all of them sll the time. The $450 was for two months not one. Not that it makes it any better




I was LMAO at Aprill too


----------



## sali (Jan 17, 2008)

I have dish network it's 300+ channels and dvr on 3 tvs for 80 bucks. I dunno if you can get that where you live.they don't offer phone, internet bundles though.


----------



## colormeup (Jan 17, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Jessica_Ann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yeah right




you're funny. Having cable is not an option. What are you talking about? I have never had cable IN MY LIFE.
warning: not watching tv may result in creativity, a new hobby, and discovery of a hidden talent.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 18, 2008)

Wow, I'm glad I'm not living in Little Silver any more. That's a lot of money for cable!


----------



## Saje (Jan 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *colormeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What are you talking about? I have never had cable IN MY LIFE.
warning: not watching tv may result in creativity, a new hobby, and discovery of a hidden talent.

I have all that with the benefits of 500++ channels (and a nice selection of On Demand stuff)
My creativity, hobbies, and discovery of other talents benefits from the inspiration TV gives - then when I want to unwind and rest my brain - I watch brainless TV. Heck even my career benefits from television and the media.

Dont knock it until you've tried it.


----------



## Aprill (Jan 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *colormeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What are you talking about? I have never had cable IN MY LIFE.
warning: not watching tv may result in creativity, a new hobby, and discovery of a hidden talent.

Hahaha yeah uhm...there are people with no tv's and computers and all that jazz that are in the same boat...what's their excuse. 
p.s. I have about 250 channels, 200 movies on demand, successfully have 3 degrees, take care of 3 children and a husband, make jewelry by hand, wear makeup to perfection everyday, oh and my talent...hmm....uhm...i can make that fart noise with my armpit!


----------



## colormeup (Jan 18, 2008)

Guess I don't know what I'm missing. Literally.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 18, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif talent...hmm....uhm...i can make that fart noise with my armpit! The rest of that stuff is OK, but the last...WOW, I could never do that.


----------



## khewes (Jan 19, 2008)

I have Comcast , that bundle deal, but our phone has never worked, ever. They've been out multiple times and I ended up getting a Verizon phone.


----------



## Jessica (Jan 19, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif oh and my talent...hmm....uhm...i can make that fart noise with my armpit! ROTFLMAO





Btw Most of the channels I watch (not that I owe you an explanation) are the Discovery, Science and Learning Channels. I also have many hobbies and a full life, Thank you though for your concern


----------

